# WTS: Hobie Mirage Outback



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I live in Savannah, GA...moving and I don't want to bring it with me. I believe I got it in 2015. It's been on the water maybe a dozen times and is more or less in "like new" condition. It has a lowrance system installed that I'll throw in as a bonus - not certain it still works. If you're willing to pick it up from me, I'll entertain a relatively low price.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Man why ya gotta be so far south haha. What's a "relatively low price?" I've been trying to scoop one up.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

When does it have to be gone by?


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I would like to have it gone within the next couple weeks. The number I have in mind is $1200, but I'm willing to come down to $1000 if it makes it convenient for me.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

PM sent with my number in it


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Sold


----------

